
Images of Math - amathstudent
http://images-of-math.tumblr.com
======
robinhoodexe
Suggestion: allow us to use left/right button to navigate.

------
tehaugmenter
The formula: (x² − y³)² = z³(x + y²)

Made me dig up this old guy:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=5+%2B+(-sqrt(1-x%5E2-(y-abs(...](https://www.google.com/search?q=5+%2B+\(-sqrt\(1-x%5E2-\(y-abs\(x\)\)%5E2\)\)*cos\(30*\(\(1-x%5E2-\(y-abs\(x\)\)%5E2\)\)\)%2C+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1.5%2C+z+is+from+1+to+6&aq=f&oq=5+%2B+\(-sqrt\(1-x%5E2-\(y-abs\(x\)\)%5E2\)\)*cos\(30*\(\(1-x%5E2-\(y-abs\(x\)\)%5E2\)\)\)%2C+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1.5%2C+z+is+from+1+to+6&aqs=chrome.0.57j62.602j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
oliv__
I like how it only goes article by article, it brings more focus and attention
to these short posts and leaves more space for the mind to wander.

~~~
cing
Agreed. Here's the short attention span version though, [http://images-of-
math.tumblr.com/archive](http://images-of-math.tumblr.com/archive)

------
jordigh

       You never need more than four colors to color every country
       on a map a different color from its neighbours. This was
       proved in the 20th century — but nobody knows why it is true.
    

Heh. I suppose we've proved it, but this author doesn't accept this proof as
an explanation for why it's true.

~~~
sebastialonso
The "proof" you're most likely talking about doesn't show _why_ this is true.
Merely shows that it is true.

Exhaustion doesn't qualify as a real argument, in my opinion.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Personally, I think it's totally valid. (PhD mathematician here).

~~~
JadeNB
> Personally, I think it's totally valid.

To be fair, though it's a bit ambiguous, I read sebastialonso's post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8799362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8799362)
as indicating that he or she believes _that_ the result is true—i.e., does not
necessarily reject the _validity_ of proof by exhaustion as a style of
argumentation—but does not feel that the proof by exhaustion is an
_explanation_.

------
Mz
D&Ders take note: [http://images-of-math.tumblr.com/page/8](http://images-of-
math.tumblr.com/page/8)

Y'all did not invent a d20!

This is just a really nifty site. Much deeper than I know how to express. One
image per page, but it's really good. ("Bookmarked", so to speak.)

------
Retra
[http://images-of-math.tumblr.com/post/105433933328/the-
goal-...](http://images-of-math.tumblr.com/post/105433933328/the-goal-of-
this-19th-century-board-game-the#notes)

This is a game? It takes maybe 2 seconds to find a solution on this thing.

~~~
Chinjut
Yes, it was a commercially sold game which William Rowan Hamilton attempted to
popularize, and yes, it was a flop in part because it was so very easy to find
a solution by random messing around.

------
alokyadav15
Missed "Aryabhata" ,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhata](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhata)

